# Bergen County NJ



## neil.patel (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I had a plow truck of my own and had to sell it due to my relocation because of my full time job. I have a couple properties in Bergen county that I am looking to have plowed. I want someone who is reliable and shows up and gets it done without me having to hunt him/her down! If you're interested me please PM 

Properties are in Paramus, (3) three of them.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Residential or commercial


----------



## neil.patel (Jul 12, 2015)

1 mixed commercial and residential 
2 purely residential


----------

